# Ammunition ban



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

ATF misfire? Guide indicates bullets at center of firestorm already banned; agency blames 'error' | Fox News


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Aw what the hell, Let's just ban everything..........then everyone will be safe and happy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Aw what the hell, Let's just ban everything..........then everyone will be safe and happy.


I'm thinking if we banned the entire human race, each and every issue, problem or concern, would go away.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Everybody inside, now!


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> Aw what the hell, Let's just ban everything..........then everyone will be safe and happy.


 Let's all join hands and sing !


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Is it just me, or does that Fox clip look like American gladiators with words instead of Pugil Sticks?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Pick his teeth with a Pugil Stick.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

This female is not well educated but a good liberal. No doubt.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> *This female is not well educated* but a good liberal. No doubt.


And you base this assumption (bolded, etc.) on what, exactly? That she doesn't think like you?

That's not very convincing.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

No that is not the point. The point is her arguments. They are so far out, so unreal that I'll come to the conclusion she can imposible live in the United States of America, is not educated at all and listenes to MSNBC propaganda or she is from Mars wherre everything is differend than on earth. Or she is from England what would be an big excuse


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Is it just me, or does that Fox clip look like American gladiators with words instead of Pugil Sticks?


Who watches fox?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry I didn't know 

paratrooper 

Switched from yahooooo


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I never liked yahooooo, it had a funny chocolate taste


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> No that is not the point. The point is her arguments. They are so far out, so unreal that I'll come to the conclusion she can imposible live in the United States of America, is not educated at all and listenes to MSNBC propaganda or she is from Mars wherre everything is differend than on earth. Or she is from England what would be an big excuse


No - that is *EXACTLY* the point. You assume she is uneducated because she doesn't echo your feelings. Guess what? There are millions of highly educated people who probably disagree with you on all SORTS of things. It's called Diversity, and it's a good thing. I don't necessarily agree with her either - but I would never accuse her of being uneducated because of that.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was a nestle quick guy


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I was a nestle quick guy


Yup - only in the UK it was called "NesQuik" for some reason. 

Now I just use Hershey's Chocolate Syrup in my milk.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Couldn't get the link to work, the liberals are at it again


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Sorry I didn't know
> 
> paratrooper
> 
> Switched from yahooooo


Yes, I watch FOX News. It's not perfect, but it's a whole lot damn closer to it than any other "news" outlet.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Couldn't get the link to work, the liberals are at it again


Heh Heh Heh!!!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, I watch FOX News. It's not perfect, but it's a whole lot damn closer to it than any other "news" outlet.


Besides, the female anchors are a lot "hotter" than Rachael Maddow.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> Besides, the female anchors are a lot "hotter" than Rachael Maddow.


Y'know, you may have found the ONLY reason to watch....


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Besides, the female anchors are a lot "hotter" than Rachael Maddow.


10,000 lesbians might disagree with you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Besides, the female anchors are a lot "hotter" than Rachael Maddow.


If you find that you simply must watch the news, it might as well be real easy on the eyes. :mrgreen:


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Besides, the female anchors are a lot "hotter" than Rachael Maddow.


I could watch Megan Kelly all day for the information she provides.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

shaolin said:


> I could watch Megan Kelly all day for the information she provides.


That Martha Mccollum ain't bad either. I actually think she's hotter, but in a more under-stated way.:drooling:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> That Martha Mccollum ain't bad either. I actually think she's hotter, but in a more under-stated way.:drooling:


+1000 on that one. She'd be my pick were I offered the choice. I like Megan Kelly but I heard her former husband said that they both wanted a wife. She'd be a tough relationship.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

TurboHonda said:


> 10,000 lesbians might disagree with you.


there's gotta be better looking *****'s out there than her. She looks too "butch"..


----------

